# throttle cable



## sleepe1952 (Jul 19, 2004)

I need a new throttle cable for my 1991 nissan 240sx can anyone help me ?I can't get a new one from the dealer.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

why did you put this in suspension.. someone move this to the 240 section


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sleepe1952 said:


> I need a new throttle cable for my 1991 nissan 240sx can anyone help me ?I can't get a new one from the dealer.


You can't get a new one from the dealer? Ask Courtesy Nissan (www.courtesyparts.com) or Everything Nissan (www.everythingnissan.com ). Everything Nissan has it listed in their online catalog for (a slightly expensive) $55.

If you can't afford that and can't find it anywhere else, scour some of the junkyards on car-part.com. One of them should have it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please make posts in the proper section next time............this did not belong in "suspension and brakes"


----------

